
The Rainforest Is Teeming with Consciousness - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/the-rainforest-is-teeming-with-consciousness
======
macmac
| Panpsychism is an intellectually credible view that can transform our
relationship with the natural world.

If that was the case the article would probably have contained at least a
sliver of evidence. "Oh, but you just need a healthier relationship with
evidence." Apparently a relationship which leads you to entertaining
propositions for which there is none.

